# First (and last) grinder



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi All

I have been getting lots of really helpful information from you guys on the Forum, and I'm hoping to tap you for a bit more advice if you don't mind.

Up until yesterday I had been planning on getting myself a gucci new Fracino Cherub. However it is now looking moire like a second hand Cherub plus a grinder.

The Cherub, new, is at the top end of my budget but was intended to be a machine for life.

Now I am looking to get a decent grinder, almost certainly second hand. I won't be allowed to take up too much kitchen space so could you guys recommend a grinder that I won't out grow too quickly, that could be bought in good nick second hand for up to £200?

I see lots of people with Mignons and it looks the right size, but also there seem to be plenty being sold as they upgrade.

I'm not a super coffee geek and my needs will probably be less than the more expert coffee connoisseurs here.

Thank as always in advance


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Keep looking on the forum AliC I bought a Macap M5 for a song (before dosers became more popular again) just needed new burrs and I've used it for two years now, it's a 2004 model . It would appear that ex commercial grinders are very reliable and can be refurbished.

Good luck in your search and enjoy the Cherub.

Gaz


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

if footprint is a real issue the mignon is a good solid grinder. saw a mazzer mini on here for about 200 recently which is "probably" a step up from a mignon.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks fluffy

The mazzer is gone by the looks of. Pity as it was just around the corner from the in-laws.

Will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If small footprint is your goal then the Mignon is a good choice, I haven't owned one but many favourable reviews on here. I have a Vario that I'm happy with that also has a small footprint.

You can always save up a bit longer if your heart is set on a new cherub, it seems a lot but that really will be a setup to last you happily a very long time!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For

Mignion - small footprint , kitchen friendly looks, capable of making great espresso with a decent machine , patience and some skillz.

Against

Can be a little clumpy . There are better grinders for consistency and speed , all will tend be more expensive* , and have a larger footprint ( mazzer mini excepted ) . Mazzer SJ second hand tends to be the next step up quality and price wise.

A lot of people on here upgrade and sell , because we are geeks, and constantly striving for the best , better , god espresso. Plus we are on the majority men ( no offence ninjte and coffe diva ) , and upgrading after preposterous short periods of time is what we do . If you want a set up that will allow you to make great coffee once you get to grips with it. Then this will allow you to do so .

* unless you get a second hand bargain on gumtree etc and are prepared to put some work into it .

So if you can find one at £200-220 . Good bet . Call bella barista they some items have ex demo models that have had 20-30 kg through them at around that price .

cherub / heavenly / mignion / good fresh roasted beans / patience = great coffee .


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

have you read this review: http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compactgrinder1closerlookv3.pdf ? Helped me to decide on a Mignon.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks CFo - really helpful and cuts to the chase without the emotive element brought by long-term ownership.

Nearly new Mignon I think it is.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Spoke with the helpful Jordan at Bella Barista this morning.

No ex demo Mignons around, but discovered BB is only 40 miles away. So if nothing comes up on the second hand front in the next fortnight I'll jump in the motor and visit BB in person as he has offered to demo the grinder for me. Added value to save hours of head scratching at home and Lord knows how much wasted coffee.

Cherub should be with me next week. I've even polished the Dualit toaster in readiness of its shiny new neighbours.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Excellent news ! Your gonna need the grinder to get the cherub's coffee to shine like its side panels.

New equipment , grinder and machine will invariable have a learning curve to it , so try not to stress abut wasted coffee in the first few days . It happens to us all.

Let us know how you get on. Got all your bit and bobs sorted , tamper , knockbox , jewellery scales ?


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Might pick up a tamper from BB if I end up going there.

Just need to get lashings of practice in before I start inviting friends over and show off ....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Get your money ready, a trip to BB is often quite painful on the wallet...


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Get your money ready, a trip to BB is often quite painful on the wallet...


........but great fun and superlative personal service, along with the chance to ogle some fancy kit!

Ian


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

If you don't mind importing from the states then a Pharos is definitely worth considering. I've had a Vario, a Caimano and a Pharos over the last 18 months and the Pharos is by far the best of the three. In terms of what you've said you're after it has a small footprint, built to last (no electrics!) and has the kind of burr set you'd find in £800+ electronic grinders. I can't see myself ever upgrading again.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Just to say I have had my Mignon for a week and a bit now and am very happy with it.

Size and aesthetics are spot on. The timer function is reliable enough for my needs and consistantly within 0.2g dose, straight into basket. No mess or fuss.

I'm thinking about picking up a porlex to grind for filter/French press to enjoy some of the SO beans I have in my selection pack from Rave. No way am I messing with the dial on the Mignon...!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Great idea keep the espresso grinder for espresso . You'll need to adjust the grind slightly as the beans age or if you change blends tho .

Porlex is a good option for hand grinder .


----------

